# Extremely Late Trip Report: May 4th, 2007



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)

Thanks for the report:thumbup:

and Congrats on the new car:bigpimp:


----------



## CarSwami (Oct 2, 2005)

Great report. Congratulations on the new car. I'm sorry that we could not get a group picture on the 4th of May. I was there that day too, picking up my E93.

CarSwami


----------



## The BoatMan (Apr 2, 2002)

Confirmed for Performance Center Delivery first week of July. Whole process less than 2 months including PCD, not bad at all.


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

great pics and post. Don't feel bad about the door at Harms. We had the same issue! I see your front plate ended up a little bent just like mine did. Did someone back into you?


----------



## dave_ee (Apr 2, 2007)

02330ci said:


> Thanks everyone. It has been a month but we still think about the trip every day. Cant wait to get back. Anyway, as expected everyone likes the cows. So here are a few more for your enjoyment. Honestly, I went to take a picture of the cow bells for a friend and before I knew it they were all becoming quite amorous :rofl:


Not to drag the cow discussion on too much, but those pics remind me of an expression used in parts of the South, to refer to useless items:

"That thing's about as useless as teets on a bull."

Now... I either fully understand the expression, or I'm confused. :dunno:


----------



## The BoatMan (Apr 2, 2002)

Snareman said:


> great pics and post. Don't feel bad about the door at Harms. We had the same issue! I see your front plate ended up a little bent just like mine did. Did someone back into you?


Im not sure why the plate was a little bent. It was like that when we picked it up at the delivery center. Anyway, I wish I had thought to switch the front with the rear to bring home as some others have mentioned. Keeping fingers crossed the rear plate makes it back.


----------



## Darrenbmw (Jun 15, 2007)

Wow .. NOW that is a GREAT update and great information ..  Thanks.


----------

